# Big lagoon fishing



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

What would be my luck if I was to fish from the shore from big lagoon state Park? Would it be worth it? I'm new to this saltwater fishing. Probably be down this weekend staying in the park there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is a good place to wade out on the grass flats.


----------



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

BananaTom nailed it. walk out and hit those flats, just make sure you are wearing some closed shoes or some crab may give you a little surprise. Try using a popping cork. Live shrimp always work but those pin fish are ass holes and will strip after a cast or two. I have started using Gulp shrimp more since it stays on the hook longer and allows for more cast. If the cork isn't your thing the gulp mullet work or matrix chad soft bates. I have never had much luck with top water but the youtube boys use them all the time. If the weather stays decent this weekend I may see you out there.
Tight Lines


----------



## nek.93 (Jul 27, 2015)

Okay, thanks guys, I got some matrix shads I'll prolly try..


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Go early. The flats near the docks on the East end of the park usually have bait swirling around, and that's usually a good bet for a red or trout or two. Go early, or pray for cloud cover.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Look Out*

I climb the tower sometimes to take a high look at the flats. From there I will see if it is worth wading or fishing the deep holes.


----------



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

I saw a video of some guy tearing up the jacks with a good size spoon right off the shore. Throw it into a swirl of bait fish and you should be able to come away with a few of those.


----------

